
Why are doughnut boxes pink? - esalazar
http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-pink-doughnut-boxes-20170525-htmlstory.html
======
MrZongle2
FTA, not really related to doughnuts: _" Susan Lim was 12 when her parents,
three brothers and one sister fled the Khmer Rouge in 1979 for the U.S. The
family was taken in by Ngoy, Lim’s uncle, who lived in a five-bedroom house in
La Habra. When Lim arrived at her uncle’s house, it was the first time she had
ever seen a refrigerator. “I thought it was a mansion,” said Lim, 49. “We were
so happy just to see food on the table every day and not having to worry
anymore if they will come to kill us today or tomorrow.”"_

A sobering anecdote to remember when most of us are having a First-World-Bad-
Day.

